# World idea/Universe idea help?



## gabriel lockhart (Jul 13, 2016)

Wot up Y'all not been of this forum for ages just found it again by digging through and old laptop...:icon_cheesygrin: Looking for some Inspiration from old works of mine,  no luck on that front.

Now to the meat of my question?

I've been kicking around an idea of sci/fi fantasy novel or something and i keep coming undone by earth. What would earth be like in 500 years? And aside from the usual peace etc, it got boring.. So i altered Earth i got rid of the white folks in an event called the ayran rapture. The white people went to another dimension (something that pops up in the story when white people return having learned of our true history and birth as a race. Again playing into various modern and fairly ancient conspiracies various people have come up with as to why white people are to them evil and that plays into my story as well.) So my question is what would the world be like if all white people vanished say five years from now? what would happen? World war 3! World Peace! Religious revolution, Would china dominate or would Black america rise?

Any help or suggestions would be helpful... 

Help a brother get his funk back and get back into the writing game after a couple of years of banging my head against writers block.:untroubled:


----------



## Schrody (Jul 13, 2016)

I really don't think it would change anything - people would still kill other people...


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jul 13, 2016)

That's easy. Another race would become dominant and history would repeat itself all over again. Everyone is capable of good and evil regardless of race.


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Jul 15, 2016)

There would be a lot of free living space in Europe and Australia. My first question is how white is "white"? If a person is half white half some other ethnicity would they have been taken? Or how about 1/4, 1/8. There will be many surprised people who will find out they're not as white as they thought. How everyone else would behave depends first on why they think the people were taken and how it was done. The only things I think for sure will happen is some people considering the event a religious cleansing of the earth without using the waters of a great flood. There will also be the collapse of societies in countries with predominately white populations, which will lead to invasions and wars for these territories. In countries with more people of other ethnicities there will still be cities and towns left vacant. My final thought is that religion is as much a divider in this world as colour. This situation would probably make it worse. Hope this sparks a few ideas.


----------



## gabriel lockhart (Jul 16, 2016)

Well I have furthered my idea's since the initial thought, and it took all the that are predominantly white, so 1/8 black got took but women with say mixed children it took the women but left the fetus... So it was in universe regarded as a religious event only a god could come up with such power and in a sense in universe it was rather a very powerful ancient god like entity that took its children back. that where reborn on earth... 6 or 7 thousand years ago... This did start a world war three that lasted a few years and the world was sliced up between two powers, black america and new chinese empire... the story being science fiction takes place 500 years after the event with earth becoming a roughly soft socialist state kind of like modern china and the dominant political force on earth is the USAA (United sino american alliance) who have been part of intergalatic community for about 150 years. the ayran rapture as it was called has never happened in universe to any other race... what makes it odd is that several white people numbering only a few exist in the universe and have done for millions of years, the four immortals, a handful of odd space pirates... out story gets interesting when white people start reappearing far more powerful then when they left earth...And the story as much about a intergalatic war as it is the origin of white people. I also like the idea that the story not only has a predominantly ethnic cast of characters but also paints man kind as very different then we think.


----------

